# Vapour Mountain Legends Range



## Oupa (6/1/14)

So some of you might have seen me refer to my "super top secret juice". These have been in development for a while now and I decided to give away some of the secret ahead of launch....

The new *Vapour Mountain Legends* range will consist of 4 to 6 new deliciously complex juices. I have been working on 6, but will still decide if all of them will make the cut. I was motivated to create these juices after discovering my own need for more complex juices as well as noticing the same trend with other fellow vapors. Vaping has come a long way, specifically in South Africa and most serious vapors want more from their juice. Yes, the liquids in this range will cost a little more, but will make up for it in flavour and packaging. It will be sold in either 20ml or 30ml glass bottles. Cost is not set yet, but will be in the range of R100 - R130 if 20ml or R150 - R180 if 30ml.

So without further ado, here are 4 of the juices from the range that will launch by the *end of January*:

Guevara - Named after a Cuban freedom fighter - Complex tobaccos with a few other surprises.
Monroe - Named after a famous actress and model - Naughty, decadent desert.
Dean - Named after a famous actor who died in a car crash - Dark coffee with a twist.
Lee - Named after a martial arts legend - Zesty fruity goodness with a kick.

Possibly 2 more to come!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## TylerD (6/1/14)

Awesome Oupa! Cant wait to try your new juices!!!


----------



## TylerD (6/1/14)

O, and I love where you're heading with Vapour Mountain!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (6/1/14)

Sounds awesome! Can't wait to get some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

@Oupa - that is like music to my ears!

I LOVE those names. And the Legends analogy is superb! 

At school a bunch of us that did Latin had a phrase that has stuck for many years.
"Legendi semper vivunt"
Translated it means "Legends live on..."

This is great. You're the legend!

Can I pre-order a full autographed set

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (6/1/14)

Thanks guys! I hope they will live up to your expectations....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/1/14)

Looking forward to drop some Guevara in my lungs!


----------



## RawRam_cpt (7/1/14)

This is awesome.

I am excite.


----------



## Silver (7/1/14)

read the original post 
he said end of Jan


----------



## Oupa (7/1/14)

See my original post sabre... end of Jan.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (7/1/14)

Good luck and good work. 

I've been meaning to get some of your DiY stuff while I'm still here to make some juice for my mom. 

I'll give you a shout sometime this week. 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (7/1/14)

Thanks Revn... No problem, lemme know when you ready.


----------



## Spiri (14/1/14)

Im looking forward to "Monroe" and "Lee". I really enjoy your "sous", so the Legends range should be a real treat for the taste buds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/1/14)

Is it just me or is Jan a long month ?????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/1/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Is it just me or is Jan a long month ?????



Yip!!
Having 2 kids, and plenty extended family with kids, santa robbed me naked this year. Add to that i was at home this year and did plenty diy around the house like a pool fense, and new backwash draining system for the pool. AND got paid on the 20th. Looking forward to the 25th...

Oupa's NET's will be just in time for payday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Yip!!
> Having 2 kids, and plenty extended family with kids, santa robbed me naked this year. Add to that i was at home this year and did plenty diy around the house like a pool fense, and new backwash draining system for the pool. AND got paid on the 20th. Looking forward to the 25th...
> 
> Oupa's NET's will be just in time for payday



Sounds like a hefty holiday bill there. I hope I have money left for that, I'm expecting a lot of sms's on the 25th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/1/14)

Do you have a date for the new juices yet? I know end of January, but Tom and I would like to order some juice and would love to add some Legends with the order.


----------



## Tom (21/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Do you have a date for the new juices yet? I know end of January, but Tom and I would like to order some juice and would love to add some Legends with the order.


WE would like to add


----------



## Mikey (23/1/14)

Also keen to give the new ones a bash! Looking forward to the new ones Oupa!


----------



## vaalboy (13/2/14)

Any update on a release date yet?


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Any update on a release date yet?


Yep, 1 March @vaalboy .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/2/14)

Can't wait!


----------



## Oupa (17/2/14)

So thanks to everyone at the CTN vape meet for tasting 3 of our mystery flavours. *It was the perfect focus group...so thank you for all the feedback!* The 3 juices (A, B and C) I am sure everyone figured out was from the up coming Legends range. If you read the descriptions at the beginning of this thread you should be able to figure out which is which. The juices are pretty much what they will be when released, maybe some fine tuning thanks to all the feedback 

Please note that they are not available yet and we are not taking orders yet on these juices. We really believe it will be worth the wait and that there will be a juice in the line-up to satisfy everyone's palate!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre (17/2/14)

Some more feedback here, @Oupa: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain-a-b-and-c.948/


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/14)

Seven more sleeps till the Legends range is ready! @Oupa when can we place orders?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (22/2/14)

I will post right here when we are ready to pull the trigger!  Hope they live up to expectation!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mikey (22/2/14)

*eye of tiger plays in the background* I am ready... bring it!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/2/14)

@Oupa when will the site be up and running?


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/14)

I'm listening to Chris de Burgh's "I want it (and I want it now)"... and next I'm gonna listen to Queens's "I want it All"!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/14)

The anticipation is mounting... 
You guys are hilarious with the songs in the background.
Super stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/2/14)

6 more sleeps... 

No pressure


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> 6 more sleeps...
> 
> No pressure



Pressure!


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/2/14)

That's ok . I have my finger hovering over the send button !!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (23/2/14)

Lol... thanks guys! Now I really feel the heat!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Five more sleeps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (24/2/14)

Europe - the final countdown. 

Its the final countdown. ..Do da loo too tooo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt (24/2/14)

Aaaa! Can't wait for those Liquids! Vape Mountain has definitely some of the best Juice out there! Watch out Five Pawns! Oupa is oppad!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## vaalboy (3/3/14)

@Oupa are we ready?


----------



## Oupa (3/3/14)

Not quite... waiting on labels. Will post as soon as it's a go!


----------



## Reinhardt (3/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Not quite... waiting on labels. Will post as soon as it's a go!


My mouth is watering already!


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

@Oupa I usually don't vape the labels, blank bottles are OK with me!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Oupa I usually don't vape the labels, blank bottles are OK with me!



I'm with Johan on this one too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

We don't like LABELS we are:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (3/3/14)

Come now... patience gents! Good things come to those who wait  . Besides, with this being our flagship range it has to look perfect for maximum satisfaction!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Only an opening special discount will pacify us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Come now... patience gents! Good things come to those who wait  . Besides, with this being our flagship range it has to look perfect for maximum satisfaction!



OK @Oupa we still love you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Only an opening special discount will pacify us!



OK I'm also with @Matthee on this one too!


----------



## Oupa (3/3/14)

Don't worry, we will kick it off with a nice deal

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/3/14)

My order is still sitting in my drafts folder , finger hovering above the enter button , SEEEEEEND , aaah bugger just and update .. eesh , wait , wait , ready


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/3/14)

Oh no and I just ordered. Looks like I have to visit twice this week.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (3/3/14)

I've been holding off too. Running on low low levels at the mo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (3/3/14)

Reinhardt said:


> My mouth is watering already!


Same here


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

Love your images @johanct !


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

@Oupa, take your time, make it good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (4/3/14)

No pressure or high expectations at all hey?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/14)

Oupa said:


> No pressure or high expectations at all hey?



your fault , you put the bar high up there with your ready made joose . . . no crying now , it's done .

he he he

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (4/3/14)




----------



## johan (11/3/14)

@Oupa this is my current meter reading regarding VM juice - how's the new "Legends" coming on?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> @Oupa this is my current meter reading regarding VM juice - how's the new "Legends" coming on?



@Oupa is hiding because his labels haven't arrived and he is sad and we are sad and everyone is sad. We all hate the label company!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Suggestion: @Oupa should send some of @annemarievdh 's toys to the label company


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> Suggestion: @Oupa should send some of @annemarievdh 's toys to the label company



Oh yes that would be so appropriate!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (11/3/14)

Teaser!

Almost here... just a few more days to go!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Nice!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Teaser! Almost here... just a few more days to go!



If I don't get some "Dean" into my Nautilus real soon I may have to hurt someone!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Good news and thanks for keeping us updated @Oupa


----------



## ShaneW (11/3/14)

Geez talk about a tease, he even gives us the blurry copy so we have to guess what's written on it. 
Hope you have enough NIC, pet bottles, etc. Coz I have a feeling you gonna be a bit swamped soon
Looking really good... Can't wait!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (11/3/14)

No need for labels just write the juice and strength in pen and away you go... I will still take some.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/3/14)

Very classy @Oupa. Buying that you will feel like one of the "Elite". Just for the label.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)

Nice looking label there oupa

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

looks good @Oupa


----------



## JB1987 (11/3/14)

Love it! Looks great!


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Looks good @Oupa, now just to get those juices into my tanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (11/3/14)

Why go for more expensive glass bottles and packaging? We can't vape them. We dump them. I don't wanna pay more for stuff I won't use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (12/3/14)

Different strokes for different folks... impossible to please everyone with every product @Johnny2Puffs 

Just expanding our range and variety I guess. We will still always do our Premium eLiquid range in 10ml and 30ml PET bottles at R50 and R120 respectively. The Legends range is just a new grown up member of the family. The better packaging and flavour combinations will not appeal to everyone obviously, but I can assure you that my mailbox is filling up with emails from customers asking when it will be ready so they can place their order for the complete range, so it must appeal to some .

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 7


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

@Oupa I'm beyond RESERVE levels at the moment:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (13/3/14)

Hectic! I would S#*% myself! 

Expecting the shiny new Legends labels on my doorstep tomorrow! Once I have them in my hand, I will post right here with a special offer for the first 10 customers to order all 4 Legends.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (13/3/14)

Our poor refresh buttons... F5 gonna be worn out.

As is it we jump here immediately when there is a reply in this thread


----------



## vaalboy (13/3/14)

Have you considered larger sizes than 30ml? I want to order a litre of VM4 it's so yummy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Hectic! I would S#*% myself!
> 
> Expecting the shiny new Legends labels on my doorstep tomorrow! Once I have them in my hand, I will post right here with a special offer for the first 10 customers to order all 4 Legends.



Thanks @Oupa just checking if you're still around


----------



## Spiri (13/3/14)

Victory dance, woo hoo! We have all been waiting in anticipation, mouths watering, lungs wheezing and wallets eager to be relieved of some hard earned cash dallas. Guys, the forum will be offline tomorrow too, don't bother checking this thread  Im hoping to be the first 10 customers (evil laugh)


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Oupa said:


> Expecting the shiny new Legends labels on my doorstep tomorrow! Once I have them in my hand, I will post right here with a special offer for the first 10 customers to order all 4 Legends.



I'm on the list already!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Have you considered larger sizes than 30ml? I want to order a litre of VM4 it's so yummy



And I need 5 litres of Menthol Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (13/3/14)

What list?  Fastest finger first!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

My F5 key has worn out...


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

Go for it @Oupa 
Rooting for you big time!
Cant wait to review them
Got my new coils ready


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

I better go to bed now, or I'm going to miss VM's opening special.

Send from Android device using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (14/3/14)

Shucks woke up early as they always say the early bird catches the worm.........or not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Waking up early didn't catch me a Legends range special though @vaalboy - I assume its button F5 from now on.


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Geez @ShaneW looks like you really in need of the Legends!


----------



## Oupa (14/3/14)

It's go time ladies and gentlemen! Meet the legends:




Description and pricing:

*Guevara* - Named after a Cuban freedom fighter - *R180*
Complex tobaccos with a few other surprises. (C)

*Monroe* - Named after a famous actress and model - *R18*0
Naughty, decadent desert. (B)

*Dean* - Named after a famous actor who died in a car crash -*R180*
Dark coffee with a twist.

*Lee* - Named after a martial arts legend - *R180*
Fruity goodness with a kick. (A)

So we decided to play nice! We are not going to limit it to the first 10 customers only. *All orders received for the complete Legends range (Guevara, Monroe, Dean and Lee) up until midnight today (14/03/2014) will only pay R600.*

Shipping of orders qualifying for the special will be on Tuesday, 18/03/2014, provided we received proof of payment.

Unfortunately our website is not ready to process these orders online, but we wanted to make the Legends range available to you as soon as possible. Just bear with us a little while longer for the launch of our website with more special offers to come! Please send orders as per normal to info@vapourmountain.co.za

We really enjoyed developing this product and hope it is everything and more that you expect from a really top class Artisan Vapour Blend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/14)

Yes please I'll take a set


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Thank you @Oupa! my email order sent!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (14/3/14)

Can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/3/14)

I'm in. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## mbera (14/3/14)

Me too im in 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/3/14)

Super news @Oupa !!
*
Congratulations!*

I have sent you my order...


----------



## BhavZ (14/3/14)

@Oupa could you please tell us which of the flavours we tested at the vape meet are which in the legends range?


----------



## BhavZ (14/3/14)

Order placed


----------



## Spiri (14/3/14)

Done, I cant wait! I feel like a little boy on Christmas day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (15/3/14)

E mail sent


----------



## TylerD (15/3/14)

Email sent.


----------



## Oupa (15/3/14)

Thank you everyone for the amazing resonse! Forgot to add that you can as always choose you nic strength... 0mg/3mg/6mg/9mg/12mg/18mg. We will reply to orders already placed to confirm nic strength.


----------



## devdev (15/3/14)

Shizer! Been offline for 36 hours, get back on and see I missed the special launch deal 

Terrible start to my weekend


----------



## Oupa (15/3/14)

I just marked them with A, B and C in my post above.


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

Thanks @Oupa I will update and resend my email.


----------



## Rex Smit (17/3/14)

Ah crap...missed it...

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Ah crap...missed it...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk



@Rex Smit I'm sure if you email VM you can still get the deal.


----------



## Rex Smit (17/3/14)

its ok, just realised i am broke...so will have to wait for payday...10 more days to go....tick tock


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Funny how quickly this vaping game can break any credit card!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Oupa (18/3/14)

So one more small bump in the road for Legends today... Orders will be ready to ship / for collection tomorrow. It is like waiting for the birth of my son all over again! ?????? Also, I can't tell who is more excited, me or you guys! 

p.s. - some of you will be surprised to note that the "Lee" flavour is not what was tasted as Sample A. It was a decision between what everyone tasted at the Cape Vape Meet (sample A) and another zesty fruity flavour that was going to be released at a later stage. I decided to go with the zesty fruity flavour instead because I believe it to be superior and more deserving of the Legends label.

p.p.s. - For those that enjoyed the original Sample A and feel they are missing out on it, I have decided to add it to our Vapour Mountain Premium eLiquid line-up soon as "Smurfette". So it will be available at R50 for 10ml and R120 for 30ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Thanks for keeping us updated @Oupa , one day later won't kill any of us.


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Congrats!
Looking forward to it.


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

One day later actually suited me well as I was not able to take delivery today. So perfect timing for me @Oupa


----------



## JB1987 (20/3/14)

Hi @Oupa , not sure if this was maybe mentioned before but what are the available nic strengths of the Legends range?


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> Hi @Oupa , not sure if this was maybe mentioned before but what are the available nic strengths of the Legends range?



Same options as the normal range I think... you can request the strength you want... 0mg, 3mg, 6mg, 9mg, 12mg or 18mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> Hi @Oupa , not sure if this was maybe mentioned before but what are the available nic strengths of the Legends range?
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS






Oupa said:


> Thank you everyone for the amazing resonse! Forgot to add that you can as always choose you nic strength... 0mg/3mg/6mg/9mg/12mg/18mg. We will reply to orders already placed to confirm nic strength.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (21/3/14)

Thanks for the assistance guys


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

Got my Legends starter pack - this stuff if awesome!

@Oupa well done man, you knocked it out of the field

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frenzy (26/3/14)

Is there maybe anyone who will be able to give us a review on the new flavours from VM? Unfortinately my wallet will disown me if i order all of them at once.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Frenzy said:


> Is there maybe anyone who will be able to give us a review on the new flavours from VM? Unfortinately my wallet will disown me if i order all of them at once.



I would Frenzy but my palate is not really one for complex juices and there is no doubt the Legends range are complex juices made for the discerning vaper... I have tried them all except Guevara and didn't really fall in love with any of them.I prefer simple VM Juices...


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Hopefully we will see some more reviews coming soon.


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

There are some, but the peeps are slow in coming with the reviews: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends.1307/


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/3/14)

Has anyone tried the Guevara as I'm dying to try it but waiting for the reviews. It's the only 1 that really appeals to me as I'm more of a tobacco flavour guy.


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Has anyone tried the Guevara as I'm dying to try it but waiting for the reviews. It's the only 1 that really appeals to me as I'm more of a tobacco flavour guy.



If you're a tobacco man, you will love it, but needs low Ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> There are some, but the peeps are slow in coming with the reviews: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends.1307/


Mine will follow soon. I'm doing Monroe at the moment...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

LOL rather say "vaping Monroe" - "... doing Monroe" sounds not kosher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would Frenzy but my palate is not really one for complex juices and there is no doubt the Legends range are complex juices made for the discerning vaper... I have tried them all except Guevara and didn't really fall in love with any of them.I prefer simple VM Juices...


 Thanks Rob. We are ordering one juice from the range to give it a try. We love the complex juices. Five Paws is unfortinately just too expensive. We have also found that the Five Paws juice doesn't last as long as any other juice. We will drip 10 drops and it will last about 15 odd drags where if we put 10 drops of VM juice it will last us the whole evening.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/3/14)

@johanct Thanks dude... My next order I'm going to get some.


----------



## Frenzy (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> There are some, but the peeps are slow in coming with the reviews: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends.1307/


 Thanks, so far they sound great


----------



## devdev (26/3/14)

Have only tried the Guevara and the Dean so far.

Dean is really excellent. Creamy coffee flavour - really leaps and bounds ahead of the Dekang coffee I tried once.

The Guevara I haven't tried on a low ohm setup yet. It's not really my kind of flavour, but others say nice things about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

Vapour Mountain Legends reviews here, please - even if just impressions.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-legends.1307/??


----------



## Silver (27/3/14)

Sorry guys, have been so hectic. I have all the Legends and promise I will review them soon.
First up is Dean, which i have been vaping for the last few days


----------

